# Bread w/carob powder



## jpinmaryland (Jun 8, 2008)

I just started using our breadmaker and the instructions say you can use carob powder in some recipes but alas I dont see any recipes in the ones given in the book. We have a bunch of  carob powder laying around and I would like to use it. Does anyone have recipes for bread using carob powder? Thanks.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 8, 2008)

Carob, if  I remember correctly, is a replacement for  chocolate flavor.   My first guess is that you could use it in any recipe in which you want something to  taste  like "chocolate."  Beyond that,  I have no experience with carob in any form.


With any luck,  one of our helpful members will  shed  more light on your  question.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 8, 2008)

jpinmaryland said:


> I just started using our breadmaker and the instructions say you can use carob powder in some recipes but alas I dont see any recipes in the ones given in the book. We have a bunch of carob powder laying around and I would like to use it. Does anyone have recipes for bread using carob powder? Thanks.


 Carob powder used to be the so called chocolate substitute my mother used it alot in the 1970s it is nasty and it doe's not taste like chocolate. I rather have real chocolate than that stuff besides chocolate is good and just as good for for you and tastes a heluva lot better. If you like carob you can use it just like cocoa as for me forget about it it's not chocolate and never ever will be. IMHO.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 8, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Carob powder used to be the so called chocolate substitute my mother used it alot in the 1970s it is nasty and it doe's not taste like chocolate. I rather have real chocolate than that stuff besides chocolate is good and just as good for for you and tastes a heluva lot better. If you like carob you can use it just like cocoa as for me forget about it it's not chocolate and never ever will be. IMHO.


 

i agree!

babe


----------

